
New website for the Magnum C++11/C++14 graphics engine - mosra
http://blog.magnum.graphics/meta/new-website-is-here/
======
keldaris
I'd never heard of this graphics engine before (not my area), but the web
design is wonderful. No extraneous JS crap, loads almost instantly, looks
great. I wish more of the web was like this.

~~~
mosra
Yes, this was one of my goals with the whole site design. Thank you, very
appreciated.

